# Solo 445 Backpack Blower Worth Fixing?



## Burbman (Nov 1, 2009)

*Solo 445 Backpack Blower Worth Fixing? UPDATE*

Hi Guys, new here....I have a Solo 445 backpack blower that has been very reliable for the past many years, until today when it wouldn't start. Symptoms looked like flooding, but couldn't verify a spark. Bought a new spark plug, disconnected the cut out switch, and grounded the plug threads to the block. When I cranked the engine the spark was so weak I had to turn out the light in the garage to see it. I reduced the coil gap to the flywheel from .008 to .004 and no change. The factory wants $70 for a new coil and the blower is 5 years old....should I spring for the coil or scrap this and get another? I can get one reconditioned for $249. I just used it last week and it ran fine....

UPDATE: Ran a compression check and only got 77 psi cranking the flywheel with a cordless drill. Factory tech says the spec is 120 and 90 is the absolute MIN...should I invest $80 in a piston/ring kit or let 'er go? FWIW, sounds like the coil wasn't the problem.


----------



## Burbman (Nov 1, 2009)

Another Update: Looked inside the cylinder with my boroscope in the spark plug hole, and saw scoring on the cylinder walls. This would mean a ring/piston kit and a new cylinder. Bad News: Solo no longer makes the 445 Blower and cylinders are not available. The Piston and ring would likely not be a long term fix with the cylinder walls scored.

So farewell, faithful Solo 445, Helloooo new Husqvarna 180 BF (formerly the RedMax 8000)!! Can hardly wait to blow some leaves now!!!


----------

